# Fragen zum Dämpfer



## Silver Phoenix (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe da mal fragen wegen Dämpfern.

Ich habe meine Mom schon vor einer weile ein Fully gekauft. Irgenwie gefällt ihr der Dämpfer nicht so richtig. Ich habe nur ein Hardtail und kenne mich mit Dämpfern auch nicht wirklich aus: rolleyes:

Ich habe den gemessen und der hat eine Gesamtlänge von 170 mm. Wenn ich den jetzt wechseln möchte, könnte ich da z.B. 190 mm einbauen? Oder halt kleiner 165? 

Bind Dankbar für Tips


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2013)

Was ist das für ein Fully? 
Die Dämpferlänge misst man von Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge. Vlt. könnte es ein 165er sein.
170 mm ist schon ein komisches Maß. Längere/kürzere Dämpfer beeinflussen die Geometrie des Rahmens...
Ggf. brauchst du auch neue Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2013)

was für ein rad, was für ein dämpfer...?

evtl ist der dämpfer einfach falsch eingestellt!
ein luftdämpfer will beispielsweise manchmal nachgepumpt werden, weil über die zeit doch ein wenig luft verloren gehen kann. habt ihr eine dämpferpumpe? 
wenn es kein ganzganz billiger dämpfer ist, sollte da auch ein kleines rädchen dran sein, mit dem man die zugstufendämpfung (=ausfedergeschwindigkeit) regeln kann. das sollte auch richtig eingestellt sein, sonst fährt sich das ganze ziemlich schlecht.

hier eine kleine anleitung:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/bike_wissen/daempfer-perfekt-einstellen/a613.html

wenn ihr euch das nicht selbst zutraut, bitte doch erst mal jemanden aus deinem bekanntenkreis, der sich ein wenig auskennt, den dämpfer zusammen mit deiner mom mal korrekt einzustellen. oder im bikeshop um die ecke fragen, für einen fünfer in die kaffeekasse.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (27. Januar 2013)

Hi also ich habe nur mal grob gemessen. Vieleicht ist es 165 mm. Muss morgen mal genauer messen. 
Das MTB ist ein Schwinn und der Dämpfer istmit einer Stahl Feder. Model weiss ich jetzt nicht, ist aber nur was günstiges.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2013)

Stahlfeder lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht abstimmen (außer meistens Federvorspannung), wenn dann nur Federtauschen. Ist das so einer: http://www.dnmsuspension.de/federdaempfer/dv-22.html

Besser ist noch ein Luftdämpfer, lässt sich mittels Dämpferpumpe gut aufs Fahrergewicht abstimmen.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (27. Januar 2013)

Ja so ein ähnlicher Dämpfer ist das. Feder tauschen will ich eigentlich nicht, dann lieber was mit Luft.
Aber wenn ich das richtig vertstehe sollte ich schon bei der selben länge bleiben die momentan im Rad ist.


----------



## simply-out (28. Januar 2013)

In den Komentaren der anderen sind schon viele wichtige und gute Hinweise. Zusäzlich frage ich mich gerade, was Deine Mom mit dem Rad fahren möchte, und ob Sie sich genügend Zeit für die "Gewöhnung" an einen Dämpfer gegeben hat. Was gefällt Ihr denn nicht? Zitat: "Irgenwie gefällt ihr der Dämpfer nicht so richtig"... Vielleicht ist es gar nicht der Dämpfer..?
Und: wenn Du Dich, so wie Du sagst nicht wirklich gut auskennst, dann empfehle ich wirklich jemanden aufzusuchehn, der Dich beim Kauf eines neuen Dämpfers gut berät und beim Umbau/Einbau hilft... das ist nicht unbeding der Radladen "um die Ecke"... Wichtig ist, dass sich der Radladen wirklich auskennt, also den Dämpfermarkt auch kennt... Frag doch mal im Forum, wer einen Laden in Deiner Nähe empfehlen kann.

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2013)

Eine passende Feder kostet ungefähr 20 EUR. Eine notwendige Dämpferpumpe plus ein neuer Luftdämpfer mindestens ca. 220 EUR. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem Beitrag über mir an.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (28. Januar 2013)

Hmm, dass ist ja alles doch etwas komplizierter als ich gedacht habe. 

 @simply-out
Ich denke meine Mom liegt der Dämpfer nicht so, da er recht wenig federt. Sie meint es fühlt sich an wie ein Hardtail. Sie ist aber auch  recht leicht, ich dachte vielleicht wäre sie mit einem Luftdämpfer da besser beraten. Aber wie gesagt kenne ich mich da auch nicht wirklich mit aus. War halt ein Gedanke ob es mit ein besseres Fahrgefühl geben würde. 

Nun ich sehe aber das ich doch erstmal die finger davon lasse.

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## 4mate (28. Januar 2013)

Er kann 170mm haben oder 160mm, es gibt beides*!*
http://fahrrad-teilelager.de/marken/dnm.html?dir=asc&order=price&p=4
Auf den betreffenden Dämpfer klicken, unten sind dann andere Federn zur Wahl.
Bei Körpergewicht 50/60Kg die leichteste Feder nehmen (mit der geringsten lbs-Zahl)

Zusätzlich auch direkt bei DNM Deutschland anrufen und Auskunft einholen
http://www.dnmsuspension.de/impressum.html


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2013)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> Hmm, dass ist ja alles doch etwas komplizierter als ich gedacht habe.
> 
> @_simply-out_
> Ich denke meine Mom liegt der Dämpfer nicht so, da er recht wenig federt. Sie meint es fühlt sich an wie ein Hardtail. Sie ist aber auch  recht leicht, ich dachte vielleicht wäre sie mit einem Luftdämpfer da besser beraten. Aber wie gesagt kenne ich mich da auch nicht wirklich mit aus. War halt ein Gedanke ob es mit ein besseres Fahrgefühl geben würde.
> ...



Eben, gerade auf leichte Biker/innen lässt sich ein Luftdämpfer besser abstimmen. 

z.B. günstiger Luftdämpfer Rock Shox Monarch R

Eigentlich gar nicht so schwer...



> Ermitteln Sie die Einbaulänge Ihres Dämpfers, indem Sie mit einem  Messschieber oder genauen Lineal bei unbelastetem Fahrrad den Abstand  von der Mitte einer Dämpferbefestigung bis zur anderen  Dämpferbefestigung ausmessen. Sie können diesen Abstand auch am  ausgebauten Dämpfer messen, wenn dieser ganz ausgefedert ist. Notieren Sie diesen  Wert in Millimetem (Beispiel 170 mm).
> Jetzt müssen Sie die Breite der Dämpferaufnahmen am Rahmen und  der Dämpferanlenkung ermitteln. Hierzu sollten Sie unbedingt einen  Messschieber verwenden um genaue Werte zu erhalten.              Die Weite zwischen den Dämpferaufnahmen sollte der Breite der  Montagebuchsen des Dämpfers entsprechen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die  Werte an beiden Aufnahmen unterschiedlich sein können!              Notieren Sie diese Werte in Millimetem mit 1/10 mm Genauigkeit  (Beispiel 24,5 mm und 30,0 mm).
> Messen und notieren Sie die Bohrungsdurchmesser für die  Befestigungsbolzen. Die Bohrung für die Befestigungsbolzen muß mit der  Bohrung der Dämpferaufnahmen übereinstimmen. Diese Werte sind in der  Regri 6 oder 8 mm. Bitte fragen Sie ihren Händler, falls Sie diese Werte nicht ermitteln können oder  Ihr Dämpfer eine spezielle Aufnahme benötigt.
> Wenn die ermittelten Werte mit den Einbaumaßen Ihres Dämpfers übereinstimmen, sollte nun der Einbau Ihers Dämpfers kein  Problem mehr darstellen. Bei Unstimmigkeiten wenden Sie sich bitte an  Ihren Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

